# Looking to join a group in/around Park City UT



## The Sword 88 (May 15, 2009)

I am going to be staying in Park City and working at the U of U's Huntsman Cancer this summer and I am looking to join an RPG group preferably DND either 4e or 3.5, or Star Wars Saga edition, I know both systems very well, I am also open to any other RPG group in the area. I am fine with roleplaying and/or roll-playing in any mix.  I am a 21 yr old male if that matters to you.  I found a great group in Chicago last summer using this forum and I hope it works again.  

If you have a spot or are starting a group shoot me an email at
thesword88@gmail.com


----------

